# New Years Resolutions!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My new years resolutions (which i NEVER keep i might add) are: 
To make sure i get my IBS as stable as possible and to keep battling on with my hypno. (im almost finished now).
To try and quit smoking for a month (if i can do it for that long, then i can do it for life).







To work really hard and do well for my 2nd year of uni (aiming for a 2:1).







and finally...
To make sure i learn to control my temper much better and to know when to just keep my mouth shut!
What are your new years resolutions?


----------

